

Futurebox, lightbox without the JavaScript - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/xhtml/futurebox

======
ashleyw
Doesn't it loose one of the advantages of a JS version — the ability to lazy
load, rather than loading all the full sized images on every page load?

~~~
ramidarigaz
Tangent: is loose a non-American spelling of lose, or is it just commonly
misspelled?

~~~
burke
It's an unfortunately common misspelling.

~~~
ashleyw
Haha, yes — I just spent 2 minutes scratching my head wondering if it was
another British word which America 'simplified', as I found it in the
dictionary and thought you meant 'loose' was a common misspelling of 'lose';
Only to realize, yes, lose and loose _are_ two words. Opps!

I think it's time for some sleep...as should probably always be the case when
you loose the ability to differentiate words... :D

~~~
ashleyw
_"…case when you loose the ability…"_

How could I do it again?!

------
treyp
Cool, but just in theory because of IE compatibility issues.

Hmm, I wonder if you could have done this without :target, using a:active.
Drop an element inside of a link that is the lightbox container
(#lightbox_container), set to display: none. Then, a#lightbox_link:active
#lightbox_container would be display:block;.

I'm on my way out, but maybe I'll try it out when I get back. Using position:
fixed on the lightbox container, it'd be IE7+ compatible. Position:absolute
would be IE6+.

~~~
ahrjay
Good theory I would be very interested to see your results.

------
ryanwaggoner
Interesting, but the back button in Safari 4 goes back through all the
futureboxes that were popped up and closed previously, as if each were its own
page. Really annoyed me...

~~~
beza1e1
Hm, looks like a feature to me.

The problem i see is that all the images are loaded at once. Lightbox loads
the big images on demand.

~~~
ROFISH
It _IS_ a feature. This is abused by most pure Javascript apps such as GMail.
It's just carried over to this CSS implementation.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
How is it abused by Gmail? The back button in Gmail works exactly like I would
expect it to in a non-ajax app.

------
Raphael
Now combine it with CSS transitions.

~~~
diN0bot
whoa cool <http://webkit.org/blog/138/css-animation/>

again, though, concerns about browser compatibility...

~~~
Raphael
I know Firefox just added SVG-style CSS transformations. Does Webkit support
those?

